
What's up with Google's secret signed time “CheckGoogleSignedTime” - curiouslyme
There are literally only 1-2 references to this - in a histogram xml - on the web when I search.<p>What is it? Where can I read more?<p>&quot;
======
ryanpetrich
This appears to be the metric that Chrome for Android uses to track how long
it takes to verify code signing on downloaded APK's. Or possibly does,
rather—open source Chromium doesn't reference the metric at all and it would
take decompiling Chrome for Android to know for certain if it's used there or
not.

~~~
curiouslyme
Look at the context. I think google is not trusting ntp or the client system
time.

Histogram: Android.StrictMode.CheckGooglePlayServicesTime recorded 15 samples,
mean = 4.5 (flags = 0x1) 0 ... 2
------------------------------------------------O (4 = 26.7%) {0.0%} 3
------------------------------------------------------------------------O (6 =
40.0%) {26.7%} 4 ------------O (1 = 6.7%) {66.7%} 5 ------------O (1 = 6.7%)
{73.3%} 6 ... 8 ------------O (2 = 13.3%) {80.0%} 10 ... 14 ----O (1 = 6.7%)
{93.3%} 17 ...

Histogram: Android.StrictMode.CheckGoogleSignedTime recorded 1 samples, mean =
256.0 (flags = 0x1) 0 ... 226
------------------------------------------------------------------------O (1 =
100.0%) {0.0%} 268 ...

------
ramshanker
Something to do with shiny new database of Google.

~~~
curiouslyme
The database that assumes people access google from multiple different time
frames?

